# shampoo/conditioner rec's for short/puppycut's hair?



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi everyone!!

This is my first post and I'm so excited to be apart of such an amazing and informative forum! Come April, I will be a new mommy to a 4 year old maltese name Dora. She is my best friend's doggie, and due to starting a family and personal reasons..she asked if I would take Dora..and what do I say? OF COURSE!!!

Dora is the sweetest dog I've ever known in my life! (Best friend lives out of town--but the several times we've met, she's just fabulous!) She's quiet, potty trained on pee pads and outdoors and is really low maintenanced. :w00t:

I am BEYOND excited to have her in my home!!

I intend on keeping Dora's hair pretty short--like a puppy cut. What shampoo and or conditioner would you recommend?

My best friend has her on Hartz Puppy shampoo as of now but I would like to spoil Dora just a tad bit and switch to something a little more luxurious BUT NOT incredibly expensive either. Nothing too extravagant as I plan to keep Dora's hair fairly short anyways.

Any rec's? Thanks in advance! I look forward to your rec's! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

OhDORA said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> This is my first post and I'm so excited to be apart of such an amazing and informative forum! Come April, I will be a new mommy to a 4 year old maltese name Dora. She is my best friend's doggie, and due to starting a family and personal reasons..she asked if I would take Dora..and what do I say? OF COURSE!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Dora sounds wonderful :0) I can feel your excitement! This is a HUGE topic with such different responses. Like human hair, it also depends on the thickness/texture of the coat, dog's allergies/sensitivities to scents, etc.. Many people like Pure Paws, Tropiclean awapuhi, chris christenson, Earthbath as far as naming a few popular brands. It will probably take a few trials to see what works best for her hair type and skin type. Personally, I alternate between Viva la Dog whitening shampoo and Nature's Miracle Ultra Cleanse Gentle formula and conditioner. They are not a professional show breeder's line but works really well on my pup's hair-- and i LOVE the smell. The whitening shampoos can be drying but the Viva La Dog one is pretty gentle but I still alternate it. I tried Earthbath green tea shampoo because it is natural, but it really made Obi's coat feel dry. I do want to try Pure Paws products next. 

I'd search the grooming section for a TON of opinions too! don't be afraid to try different products


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Congrats!!! Dora sounds wonderful :0) I can feel your excitement! This is a HUGE topic with such different responses. Like human hair, it also depends on the thickness/texture of the coat, dog's allergies/sensitivities to scents, etc.. Many people like Pure Paws, Tropiclean awapuhi, chris christenson, Earthbath as far as naming a few popular brands. It will probably take a few trials to see what works best for her hair type and skin type. Personally, I alternate between Viva la Dog whitening shampoo and Nature's Miracle Ultra Cleanse Gentle formula and conditioner. They are not a professional show breeder's line but works really well on my pup's hair-- and i LOVE the smell. The whitening shampoos can be drying but the Viva La Dog one is pretty gentle but I still alternate it. I tried Earthbath green tea shampoo because it is natural, but it really made Obi's coat feel dry. I do want to try Pure Paws products next.
> 
> I'd search the grooming section for a TON of opinions too! don't be afraid to try different products



Thanks so much! I'll definitely check out Viva la Dog (it's on sale at petco's website right now) and Earthbath's, as it fits my buget moreso than the other popular brands right now. Thanks again!

Your Obi is such a doll, by the way!! :wub:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I have the Chris Christianson spectrum ten and like it pretty well. I got it because I was getting the detangler spray so I thought I'd try it they do have sample sets of stuff for 10 dollars and it comes with travel sized things and also a free sample of something when you order....Dora is a cutie! She is right about 4 months older than my Rustee Wallace


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

First off, I want to say :Welcome 2: Dora is absolutely precious! I can see why you can't wait to bring her home.

I've been trying some different shampoos with Sophie. I'm looking for a natural one because she's still a puppy. I think I've spent over an hour searching through SM looking for shampoo and conditioner recommendations. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's a vote for Cris Christenson. I really like the ThicknThicker and After Bath. I think they make the hair very manageable and tangle free.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I love Chris Christensen spectrum 10. I also alternate with pure paws.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to SM Dora is a cutie, for sure! Lots of suggestions on shampoo??? You just have to see what works best for you.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Where can I buy Chris Christensen? Is it available at petsmart/petco? If not, what website should I buy from?

Thanks for the req's. I've realized that it doesn't cost much different from the ones sold at Petsmart..so I rather have quality stuff for my girl :wub:

How 's the fragrance?? I want something that smells so fabulous I just want to eat Dora up! Heheh

Oh and lastly,

Do you all use both the spectrum 10 shampoo AND conditioner? Or just one or the other?


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Go to chrissystems.com. They have these $10 trial kits which is a great way to try it out! I love the smell of the After Bath and if I use it, I don't see the need for a conditioner, but you have to try it out yourself and see what works for your pup.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi and congrats on your upcoming baby Dora she is a cutie! I am a newbie here on this site but have been using Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten shampoo and conditioner on my baby Zoe and I love it. As others have said you can go directly to their website and order it. Good luck with Dora she looks precious.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

If you are concerned about avoiding cancer I'd stay away Chris Christensen (and most pet shampoos). 
They contain synthetic fragrances and other chemicals linked to all kinds of health problems from allergies to neurological symptoms to cancer. EarthBath is non-toxic (ingredients are fairly pure) so I'd stick with that
Children and animals are especially vulnerable to the potential health problems these chemicals can cause 
What Dangers Can Perfumes & Other Fragrances Pose to Your Health?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've only purchase one shampoo since I just recently got Bella - Nature's Miracle in the Buttercream scent...oh sooooo yummy! But I do want to try the Pure Paws since I have read so many good things about that line.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You've gotten some good suggestions, so I just wanted to say welcome! I use Espree tea tree oil shampoo and Nature's Miracle unscented conditioner. Works beautifully on Zooey's coat.


----------

